# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Not Really a Mainstream Media Guy BUT!!!!!

## johng

I came across this article today and although I have seen it with my own eyes in Negril it was difficult to read in black and white. Generally I don't pay too much attention to the Main Stream Media but the facts seem undeniable??


http://www.weather.com/news/jamaica-...beach-20141003

Tell me it ain't true!!!

----------


## negrilal

The beach has been getting narrower and more sloped ( near Travelers and Ansels)  in places for the last 20 odd years.  The last couple of years the beach has gotten wider and less sloped in the sloped areas.  In fact the beach looked the best I have seen it in about 10 years when I was last there in Feb 2014.

----------


## Kahuna3

This film clip, from '20,000 Leagues Under the Sea', was shot on the beach in Negril in 1953.

Take a look at the sand, the beach the trees. Then make up your own mind about Negril beach erosion.

----------


## goldilocks

From the article:  "But in many cases, scientists say allowing shores to retreat or bolstering beaches with vegetation and restoring wetlands could be smarter. Last year, Cuba razed seaside buildings to restore shorelines to something approaching its natural state."

Exactly,  can't just keep building and cramming more people on the beach.  let nature take care of itself - nature doesn't care about profit.  Negril needs to market to eco travelers who appreciate nature and are gentle on the planet.

----------


## Kahuna3

So, 'goldilocks' are you proposing that there be a 'means test' for people who visit Negril? Maybe it could be done at Customs.

ie;
Q1. On a scale of 1 to 10 (with '1' being 'I don't give a shyte'), how much do you appreciate nature?
Q2. How gentle are you on the planet?  a) not gentle at all  b) sort of gentle  c) gentle  d) really gentle  e) really, really gentle

By definition, unless you swam to the island, nobody who flies commercial to get there would pass Q2 - all of that bad carbon from the big airliners, you see.

BTW, isn't the term 'eco traveller' an oxymoron? All these eco people flying around the planet to appreciate nature and consuming hydro carbons when they could just stay home in their cold houses and eat raw - local.

Sorry, I'm techy today . . .  here's why, Nov 18th!  Sheesh - bring on global warming!

----------


## goldilocks

No, I'm saying stop trying to create South Beach on the 7 mile.  Those of us who "give a shyte" do our best to live gently where ever we may be.

----------


## johng

Hi Goldilocks,

Don't know when you first visited 7 mile beach but I first found it in 1975, not too much difference from the 20,000 leagues under the sea clip. I read somewhere that back 20 -30 years ago the Jamaica Government realizing what Negril would be bought 50 mil square acres of land between Negril and Lucia for development. The only sad parts about it are that as a result South Beachification lots of beautiful land and sea have been negatively impacted, but many local people haven't gained much either. Seems like Butch Stewart who was the originator (at least in Jamaica) of the all inclusive boom that struck 7 mile plus much more was the really big winner buying beachfront property, paying minimal labor rates and building in many cases the South Beachification it has become.

----------


## Kahuna3

'SouthBeachification' ??  Really?


                                                         South Beach


                                                            Negril

----------


## Jamakafun

Beautiful

----------


## captaind

A time machine would be nice..........Except I'd still be me doing what I did then.......

Don't shed a tear for the past....it's gone.......just cherish the memory and learn from it........

"be here now"... - babba ram das

Cap

----------


## onthecorner

well said captain

----------


## yetta

> A time machine would be nice..........Except I'd still be me doing what I did then.......
> 
> Don't shed a tear for the past....it's gone.......just cherish the memory and learn from it........
> 
> "be here now"... - babba ram das
> 
> Cap


True dat!!!  We gotta deal with what we have now and make some changes. Mother Nature doesn't play by our rules...she has her own agenda. Gotta respect Mother Nature and do all we can now....to make the change!

----------


## JamaGinger

Love those two pictures, South Beach and Negril. They say it all about why I would always choose a beach in Jamaica.

----------


## johng

OK Kahuna3 you are right. No comparing Miami and Negril. Stats from Mainstream Media 1980 (40,000) visitors to Negril Beach, 2010 (400,000) visitors. Negril has not yet become South Beach which is a great thing. South Beach dates back to 1910, 104 years ago. Negril was virgin back in the 1970's 44 years ago.

The point that those who really care about the future of Negril Beach is that a consensus of right practices and levels of conservation have to be incorporated and maintained to save the beauty that is there.

Like Cap says don't shed a tear for the past but save your tears for the future cause at the current rate walking Negil Beach becomes more difficult every year!!

----------


## Kahuna3

> Like Cap says don't shed a tear for the past but save your tears for the future cause at the current rate walking Negil Beach becomes more difficult every year!!


[RANT]
Where did I say that I don't care about the future of Negril? You must have assumed that because I dared to question the Hypocrite, Gore-ist dogma of the 'Environ - Alarmists'.  I care very much about the future of Negril, brother.  I always have and always will, until the day I die. I also care profoundly about the environment as a whole. As a  mountain biker, I spend a lot of time gloriously deep in the woods, ensconced by nature - streams, trees, bird song, the wind sighing through the leaves, the dirt, the mud and the rocks. And I am as blissfully happy there as I am walking the beach in Negril.

But I'm not one to blithely accept the herd-raving of the Chicken Little-ists. I read, I watch, I question, I reason. Then I come to my own conclusions. I wish more people would do the same rather that swallowing the whole climate-change enchilada. One doesn't need to subscribe to the tenets of the new religion of 'Environmentalism' (and it is a religion) - to care about the world we live in, although followers of the faith will brand you a 'Denier' (Apostate?) if you dare question anything. There is absolutely no questioning the beliefs of this new religion, and in that way it is truly a faith.

You say it's getting difficult to walk the beach. I saw in another post that you said you haven't been to Negril for a while. If you'd been there last year, you'd have seen that there was more beach to walk on than has been there for many, many years. Same thing goes for this year. How can the 'Environs' reasonably explain that?  Difficult, I know, because it's not how the 'Book of the IPCC' has called it.

You also imply that, given another 60 years Negril will look like South Beach. If you really believe that, mi friend, you have a lot to learn about Negril.
[/RANT]

----------


## captaind

> Like Cap says don't shed a tear for the past .........*CLIP*...but save your tears for the future cause at the current rate walking Negil Beach becomes more difficult every year!!


I never said any of the words after the CLIP.

Please don't put words in my mouth. 

My views on the Negril Beach are well known. From 1969 until today. More hotels and people with all that comes with it. However the beach seems to be about the same give or take a year year here and there

My mountain still looks the same though

Cap

----------


## BCBud

> I never said any of the words after the CLIP.
> However the beach seems to be about the same give or take a year year here and there
> 
> My mountain still looks the same though
> 
> Cap


I agree with you Cap;  however one of the worst threats is global warming and all the severe weather that is resulting.  Here is a link to a short documentary recently produced by the Canadian CBC on severe weather around the world in the last few years and the likely effects which is very scary.
http://www.cbc.ca/doczone/episodes/weather-gone-wild

----------


## TAH

I used to be in climate change denial, then I did some real research on my own, and I'm not anymore. The evidence is overwhelming, and something like 95% of peer reviewed journals back it up. That's tough to argue against.

----------


## Kahuna3

Back in the 70's 'THEY' told us there was going to be an ice age. Check it out. Now 'THEY are talking global warming.  Hmmm.

Back in the 80's 'THEY' said that we would soon run out of food becuase of the 'population bomb'. Huh, didn't happen.

Back in the 90's there was the 'Peak oil' theory - we were about to run out. Huh, now we are awash in oil.

Back in the 2000's that said that were were going to have global warming, Huh, no warming for 18 years.

This board is not the forum for this exchange. So, peace out.

----------


## Kimbobwee

C'mon man....it was just getting good!...How ya been K3?

----------


## Kahuna3

Good Kimbo!  What are your dates, mon?

----------


## Kimbobwee

2/1....3/11.  What about you?

----------


## Kahuna3

I'll be there that whole period.  See you on da beach, mon.

----------


## johng

Kahuna3,

Mon,

No need to rant. I have nothing to do with Al Gore, politics, religion or otherwise. The only point I was trying to make is that Negril Beach seemingly is eroding to the point of considering man made brake waters and potentially dredging sand. I have never said anything negative about Negril, Jamaica, Jamaicans, anybody. I am not beating any environmental drums. Yes I have not been to Negril since 2012 so I admit that the beach could very well have rebounded. I am not living in the past either. New England 50 years ago was much more pristine too, everywhere was, fact of life. I have traveled to Negril probably 40 times since the 70's and have traveled around the entire island several times. I love Negril so not sure what the issue is other than the reality of rapid growth and development in a small area and I am sad to see the deterioration of the most beautiful beach that I have ever been to.

As they used to say in Negril and hopefully still do "No Problem"


Michael Manley PM,  October 1980 at the Negril Beach Club prior to a rally at the roundabout the day before the 1980 Jamaican Elections

----------


## Captain Oil

> Back in the 70's 'THEY' told us there was going to be an ice age. Check it out. Now 'THEY are talking global warming.  Hmmm.
> 
> Back in the 80's 'THEY' said that we would soon run out of food becuase of the 'population bomb'. Huh, didn't happen.
> 
> Back in the 90's there was the 'Peak oil' theory - we were about to run out. Huh, now we are awash in oil.
> 
> Back in the 2000's that said that were were going to have global warming, Huh, no warming for 18 years.
> 
> This board is not the forum for this exchange. So, peace out.


Now there is talk of another "little ice age" possibility ............. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/0...n_4645248.html

I live in Florida and there has not be a hurricane, not a single one in 9 years .......... 3,326 days to be exact.  But the experts told us there will be more then ever AND they will be more destructive then Katrina ! ! !  OPPS - missed that one too ! !  

So what does this tell ME ? ? ?............ none of the the so called climate experts, and I repeat, NONE OF THEM know what the future holds..... it is the FREAKING WEATHER ....... it CHANGES ........... sometimes during the course of a single day ................ it has been like that since the beginning of time .............. and will be like that till the freaking sun goes dark

So I ask all you global warming, the sky is falling, Al Gore-ites - what would you prefer a world a 1.6 degrees warmer or a "little ice age".  You think the LIA - read this.

http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/...le-Ice-Age-LIA

----------

